
Ask HN: Do you trust low-code platforms? - pencildiver
I&#x27;m the CEO of a low-code platform called Hatch Apps. We started as a no-code platform and are shifting to low-code (i.e. in-browser code editing) to enable developers to edit and extend an app&#x27;s features, business logic, and integrations.<p>Curious how much developers trust (or appreciate) low-code platforms? This can be in relation to speed to market, quality, app complexity, etc.
======
jppope
Unpopular opinion here...

Investors and Technologists are always chasing after solutions that will drop
the barrier between hard tech things and "normal" people. Think wix,
squarespace, salesforce, etc.

...But the uncomfortable truth is that code isn't that barrier. Most Devs
lego-piece projects together from open source repos that are fairly easy to
configure and use IDEs that code-complete A TON of our work for us. The hard
part isn't the code, it is the way that we approach problem solving, the way
that we put projects together... its the way that we think about "hard tech
things". Low code doesn't make that part any easier.

So do I appreciate or trust low code platforms? Sort of... mainly because it
gets people started in our world.

------
scarface74
The main problem I have with low code solutions is that it doesn’t work with
traditional development workflows.

\- can I export/import a plain text representation of my implementation and
version control it?

\- can I create separate environments dev/qa/UAT/staging/prod and automate
pushing changes to the environment via the command line?

\- Is there an “escape hatch”? When I get to the limits of what the platform
can do, are there extension points?

------
BA4gDY-cqjsEPWn
I'm very appreciative until I come by a limitation that would be trivial in a
"traditional" development environment, but practically impossible in the low-
code platform due to it's design. Then the magic is gone and suddenly I have a
bunch of negative emotions about the platform as a whole.

